# Which Drill press to get?



## Dario (Apr 28, 2005)

My old Craftsman tabletop drillpress which uses a hand drill just broke and I need a replacement.  It can still be fixed but I am tired of wasted blanks due to wandering drill bit .

I want a small but accurate setup...which (brand/model) can you recommend?

Thank you,


----------



## coach (Apr 28, 2005)

Ryobi 12 inch is a good one and economical.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 28, 2005)

Accuse me of being in a rut. But comparing price, quality and value: Grizzly. 'nuf said.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2005)

Just be sure the quill travel is adequate to drill a blank without having to stop and raise the table and make a second pass on the same blank. My first table top drill press had only a 2" quill travel and drilling blanks, while not a great deterrant, was quite annoying. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />My old Craftsman tabletop drillpress which uses a hand drill just broke and I need a replacement.  It can still be fixed but I am tired of wasted blanks due to wandering drill bit .
> 
> I want a small but accurate setup...which (brand/model) can you recommend?
> ...


----------



## swm6500 (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with Don, make sure you have enough travel in the quill.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 28, 2005)

Dario, I have a Delta 350VS table top.. I love it and the throw is adequate for anything I make.. and the variable speed feature means not having to change the belts everytime I need to make an adjustment... A real sweet machine... not the cheapest of the bunch but well worth the price.. 
In fact if you don't mind a factory refurb (and I don't) here is a great deal on one..
http://www.cpowoodworking.com/entire_selection/dp350r.html  only $179.99+$30 shipping, list is $277.00
I have purchase from this outfit before and been very happy....


----------



## Dario (Apr 28, 2005)

Tom,

I am afraid that is way over the budget. I'll check the Ryobi and even the HF version.  Else I might have to repair my old junker DP!  Sigh.


----------



## esheffield (Apr 28, 2005)

I have the little HF 5 speed / 8" drill press. I've had it for a few years and they don't seem to have the exact one anymore, but I think 44506 is the newer version of the same thing. But it only has 2" stroke which is too short for most pen blanks. Plus mine has too much play in the shaft. I've noticed a LOT of the 8" / 5 speed models, regardless of brand, are virtually identical to each other. If I were looking for a DP right now, I'd be looking for a 3" stroke at least as my main feature.


----------



## Dario (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with the quill travel being very annoying...I have that problem now [!] and is indeed very high in priority like shaft play.

I'll check HD and Lowe's the next few weeks so I'll get some ideas (price and quality wise).

Thank for the input guys!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm with Coach on this one.  I have the Ryobi Model DP120.  It's often on sale at Home Depot or Lowe's for $119.  It has 12 speeds and a 3-1/8" stroke.  If you get this model, take the time to REALLY square everything up and you won't have a problem.  I can drill the 15/32" hold for a Baron through a 5/8" square.  You can't ask for much more than that for the price!


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 28, 2005)

I Just sold my Ryobi 12". I am looking at the Grizzly G7945 5 speed bench top radial drill press. Any feedback?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 29, 2005)

Like most have said, buy the most travel you can afford. I still dont have one either but I wont buy one with less than 3"+ inches of travel. I get spoiled at work with our old rockwell with 6" travel and its benchtop. I am going to look at the ryobi, but will probably end up with a bigger grizzly.


----------



## Dario (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess I can hold off and...I probably will eventually afford a better drill press []

Comparing these online, all of them have 3-1/4" spindle travel.  ShopFox looks very promising [:I].

Grizzly G7943 3/4 Hp $199
Grizzly G7945 1/2 Hp $169
Shop Fox W1668 3/4 Hp $219
Delta DP350 1/3 Hp $209


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 29, 2005)

The G7943 is a lot more machine for only about $30.00 more. That is the model I have. I bought the bench top for space saving reasons. Doing it over, I would get the floor model, more versitile. But I am happy with the drill press. 






> _Originally posted by scott m_
> <br />I Just sold my Ryobi 12". I am looking at the Grizzly G7945 5 speed bench top radial drill press. Any feedback?


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 29, 2005)

The first DP I had was one of those Ryobis.  It had terrific runout for  such a small unit.  I would buy it again if I was in that market.  I sometimes think about buying one to dedicate to pen making so I can leave my monster General open for my bigger stuff.  I might have just found a use for that extra base cabinet I have laying around the shop. [] Didicated Pen making center!


----------



## jdavis (Apr 29, 2005)

Everyone has their own opinion. Mine is Delta. We have floor model. It is some twenty years young and still doing us a great job. Be sure you get enough throw at least 4".


----------



## Dario (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdavis_
> Be sure you get enough throw at least 4".



I will gladly do so if funds permit but sadly no.  3-1/4" is almost out of reach already.


----------



## Dario (Apr 29, 2005)

My local Shop Fox dealer is offering me the ShopFox  W1668 for $194.95 (plus $15.60 tax).

Have anyone have any experience with this DP?

Here is the write up/spec.

"Shop Fox by Woodstock W1668 Oscillating Drill Press. This unit serves as both a regular Drill Presse and Oscillating Spindle Sander. This patented dual-purpose machines come supplied with an oversize hole and reducer rings to match different sanding drums. Just connect to a utility vacuum and sand away. SPECIFICATIONS: Motor: 3/4 H.P. 110V, 1725 R.P.M. Overall height: 38" Spindle travel: 3-1/4" Swing: 13-1/4" Drill chuck: 5/8" Dust port size: 2-1/4" 12 speeds: 250-3,050 R.P.M. Table: Round 12-3/8" Dia. Table swing: 360 degrees Approx. Ship. Weight: 115 lbs. MODEL NO: W1668.



<br />"


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, Dario!!!  That's the drill press I have---have had it for over 2 years, and it is great!!!  I got mine on sale then for probably 179, and I haven't checked prices lately.  But, I have used the oscillating sander also---both it and the drill press work great.  It is heavy.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 29, 2005)

looks like a nice little set-up!  I like the hand-crank for moving the table; bet that would really help make accurate depth adjustments.


----------



## Fangar (Apr 29, 2005)

That shop fox looks like a nice machine.  My Ryobi 12" is very nice as well, but runs about 149.00 at HD.  For the extra 30 bucks, the extra 1+ of quill travel offered by the shop fox would be nice.  The Ryobi is 2 & 3/8", but is plenty for most pens that I have done.

Cheers

Fangar


----------



## wrightal3 (Apr 29, 2005)

Dario,  I have the Grizzly 7944 which is the floor version of the 7943 & am very happy with it.  You may want to check out the comparison table at the link below.
http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/toolguide/SS2004_DrillPresses.pdf


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 29, 2005)

I am going to hold buying a drill press until I can go to the Grizzly Scratch and dent sale May 14th.


----------



## ravo (May 1, 2005)

I was planning on the Ryobi too, until I read a report on a test of several where it came in last.  I went with the DP350. Variable speed, good quill travel, and little run out.  $199 right down town (no shipping).


----------

